# How to to prevent floating plants from getting stuck behind HOB filter



## gulperdaddy20209 (Jul 23, 2011)

when I have frogbits I used a air line tube to curtain of one side od the tank away from my filter outlets this will prevent it from being blow every where


----------



## rcs0926 (Jun 14, 2013)

gulperdaddy20209 said:


> when I have frogbits I used a air line tube to curtain of one side od the tank away from my filter outlets this will prevent it from being blow every where


So you create a curtain out of airline tubing? How did you put the curtain together and prevent the curtain from moving?


----------



## Dolfan (Apr 8, 2005)

I use a small sponge wedged behind the filter in the space you are talking about. I have also seen ppl corral the floaters with air line tubing or fishing line. That way you can keep them to one general area of the tank where they will get light. 

You could also baffle the outflow of your filter if needed. I have the same problem on my 10 gallon tank that I use a Penguin 150 filter on. I have some sewing/craft mesh cut to size and screwed into place with stainless steel screws. I drilled holes onto the left and right side of the lip of the filter and then just screwed on the mesh so the water is forced to flow through the mesh. Works good for me.


----------



## Dolfan (Apr 8, 2005)

For an air line tubing corral, you could use a connector to make a loop in the air line tubing. Then use one of the suction cups designed for air line tubing to hold the loop in place.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Can also use suction cup and attach some of the plant to it with thread.
I like the small suction cup's that come with cheap thermometer's.
Is how I keep floating pennywort from floating where I don't want it to.


----------



## rcs0926 (Jun 14, 2013)

Dolfan said:


> For an air line tubing corral, you could use a connector to make a loop in the air line tubing. Then use one of the suction cups designed for air line tubing to hold the loop in place.


That sounds like an easy solution. I would just have to keep the airline tubing at the surface of the water because it obviously wouldn't work properly if it was too high or too low.


----------



## rcs0926 (Jun 14, 2013)

roadmaster said:


> Can also use suction cup and attach some of the plant to it with thread.
> I like the small suction cup's that come with cheap thermometer's.
> Is how I keep floating pennywort from floating where I don't want it to.


I'll probably end up doing this once I get enough floating plants. Right now, my stem plants are planted in the substrate, but I'd like to let a few of the smaller shoots float freely and grow at their own pace. Once I get a good group of floating plants together, I think I'm going to use fish line to keep them floating in a more orderly fashion.


----------



## Dalhouse (Aug 22, 2017)

*Straws!*

I've recently had the same annoying problem, and i solved it by using straws. I took some plain staight straws and cut them to length, then connected them together with some hot glue. Make sure that you create hot glue nubs at each end of the line of straws so that they will grip on to the glass. It's a much less unsightly solution than many of the other ones that i've read, and it seems to be working very well so far. I have pictures that i want to share but I can't figure out how....
Anyway, hope this helped! Keep in mind that this method does take a little bit of trial and error, but it took me about 30 min to complete it for my 20 gal.
Cheers!


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

What if you just cut a piece of sponge and wedge it behind the HOB? water could still flow but the plants would stay out.


----------



## MsJenny (Aug 21, 2017)

Something that found online and has really worked for me are stainless steel plant guards. I have one for almost all my tanks. You can select the length you need and each length varies slightly in price. 

I'm new to this forum and can't recall if there are any rules against sharing names of online retailers in post. I'll send a direct message with information where you can get them. 

Cheers!


----------

